# dev-java/oracle-jre-bin-1.8.0.202 - failed (install phase)

## madrigale

Sto cercando da mesi di installare il java in oggetto e tutto si ferma nella fase di installazione con le seguenti indicazioni:

 * Creating the Class Data Sharing archives

/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/oracle-jre-bin-1.8.0.202/temp/environment: line 2696:   155 Illegal instruction     ${ddest}/bin/java -client -Xshare:dump

 * ERROR: dev-java/oracle-jre-bin-1.8.0.202::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 124:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2701:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               ${ddest}/bin/java -client -Xshare:dump || die;

emerge --info '=dev-java/oracle-jre-bin-1.8.0.202::gentoo' dice:

Portage 2.3.66 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/x86/17.0, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 4.19.44-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.44-gentoo-i686-VIA_Samuel_2-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:      881996 total,    106312 free

KiB Swap:    1836028 total,   1796388 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 08 Jul 2019 19:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: e5282d8147687f9785ac63d6d050995492cebaad

Timestamp of repository poly-c: Mon, 08 Jul 2019 07:02:12 +0000

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.28.2-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.4.8::gentoo, 3.5.5::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.3::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.41.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

localrepo

    location: /var/db/repos/localrepo

    masters: gentoo

fkmclane

    location: /var/lib/layman/fkmclane

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

poly-c

    location: /var/lib/layman/poly-c

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=c3 -O2"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/easy-rsa /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=c3 -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs clean-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms split-elog strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cddb cdio cli crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr fortran gdbm iconv ipv6 libtirpc mclib mp3 mysql ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre ppds python readline samba seccomp sftp sqlite ssl tcpd unicode usb x86 xattr xinetd zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="3dnow mmx" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" SANE_BACKENDS="mustek_pp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

emerge -pqv '=dev-java/oracle-jre-bin-1.8.0.202::gentoo' dice:

[ebuild    fU ] dev-java/oracle-jre-bin-1.8.0.202 [1.8.0.181] USE="fontconfig headless-awt -alsa -commercial -cups -javafx -jce -nsplugin (-selinux)"

----------

## sabayonino

```
Illegal instruction
```

Stai cercando di eseguire codice 64bit su un sistema a 32bit ?

Sei sicuro di aver effettuato lo scaricamento del pacchetto adatto alla tua architettura del SO ? (Sistema a 32bit da lle info postate)

Inoltre c'è questa flag :

```
CFLAGS="-march=c3 -O2" 
```

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

-march=c3 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

madrigale benvenuto/a nel forum gentoo!

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

>    
> 
> -march=c3 
> 
>   

 

non sembra errato per la sua cpu i686-VIA_Samuel_2

 *man gcc wrote:*   

> c3  VIA C3 CPU with MMX and 3DNow! instruction set support.  (No scheduling is implemented for this chip.)

 

Se il resto funziona, sei sicuro, come detto da sabayonino, di avere scaricato quella per 32bit?

----------

## xdarma

 *madrigale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=c3 -O2"
> ...

 

Magari mi sbaglio, ma forse le ultime due è meglio tenerle generiche:

```
FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"
```

----------

## sabayonino

[quote="fedeliallalinea"]non sembra errato per la sua cpu i686-VIA_Samuel_2

 *man gcc wrote:*   

> c3  VIA C3 CPU with MMX and 3DNow! instruction set support.  (No scheduling is implemented for this chip.)

 

Si giusto. L'ho trovato ora. Non se ne vedono molte in giro mi pare   :Razz: 

Tornando al problema

oracle-jre-bin-1.8.0.202 per i686

ma nel sito di Oracle ci sono solo le versioni 8-211 e 8-212

https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jre8-downloads-2133155.html

----------

## madrigale

Innanzitutto vi ringrazio della disponibilità.

Il file che ho scaricato dal sito Oracle è jre-8u202-linux-i586.tar.gz e mi sembra proprio che sia adatto a un sistema 32bit.

Ho inserito in make.conf:

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

e provato a reinstallare ma, come prima, compila e si blocca nella fase di installazione, esattamente come ho riportato nel primo messaggio, e cioè, ripeto qui:

... ... ...

removed 'lib/fontconfig.SuSE.11.properties.src'

removed 'lib/fontconfig.Turbo.bfc'

removed 'lib/fontconfig.Turbo.properties.src'

removed 'lib/fontconfig.bfc'

removed 'lib/fontconfig.properties.src'

 * Creating the Class Data Sharing archives

/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/oracle-jre-bin-1.8.0.202/temp/environment: line 2696:   155 Illegal instruction     ${ddest}/bin/java -client -Xshare:dump

 * ERROR: dev-java/oracle-jre-bin-1.8.0.202::gentoo failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 124:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2701:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               ${ddest}/bin/java -client -Xshare:dump || die;

----------

